# FREE MOREL SOUP W/PURCHASE



## elginmorels (May 14, 2013)

FREE MOREL SOUP WITH PURCHASE OF 1 LB FOR $35 LB
BEEN PICKING FROM 5-3-14 FINDING FRESH EVERYDAY
I HAVE OVER 750 ACRES OF HUNTING GROUND AND ONLY 
SEARCHED 1/2 OF IT CALL OR TEXT LEAVE MESSAGE THANKS FRANK
NO SHIPPING NO SHIPPING NO SHIPPING


----------

